# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Ինքնակրթություն

## Ազնվական

> Կրթությունը կօգնի Ձեզ գոյատևել, իսկ ինքնակրթությունը կտանի Ձեզ դեպի հաջողություններ
> Ջիմ Ռոն


Հուսով եմ համամիտ եք որ ինքնակրթությունը լավագույն ձևն է կրթության:
Այս թեմայում եկեք խոսենք կրթության այս տեսակի մասին, քննարկենք լավագույն ձևերը և մեթոդները, որոնցով հնարավոր է ինքնուրույն զբաղվել և ձեռք բերել անհրաժեշտ գիտելիքներ:
Առաջարկում եմ նաև թեմայում տեղադրել նյութեր «գրականություն, էլ. գրքեր, աուդիո գրքեր, տեսանյութեր և այլն» որոնք նախատեսված են ինքնակրթվելու համար, տարբեր թեմաներով  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (27.04.2014), Enna Adoly (28.12.2013), Guest (19.05.2014), ivy (28.12.2013), Jarre (22.04.2014), John (28.12.2013), Yevuk (28.12.2013), ԱնԱիդա (28.12.2013), Արէա (28.12.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ինքնակրթության հարցի շուրջ ես շատ եմ մտածել, դեռ մինչև էս թեմայի առաջացումը: Հետո որ թեման ստեղծվեց, ուրախացա, մտածեցի՝ գրառում կանեմ, ու մոռացա...
Հիմա հիշեցի պատահաբար  :Smile: 

Ինձ հետաքրքիր է՝ արդյո՞ք ինքնակրթությունը կարող է փոխարինել ակադեմիական կրթությունը: Իմ կարծիքով, էսօր դա լրիվ հնարավոր բան է:
Ու հեչ անպայման չի մարդ տվյալ դիսցիպլինան ԲՈՒՀ-ում սովորած լինի՝ դրա մասնագետը լինելու համար: Չկա մի բան, որ մարդ հիմա ինքնուրույն սովորել չկարողանա:
Դրա համար, ցանկացած թեմայով ցանկացած մարդու հետ վիճելու դեպքում, լրիվ անբավարար եմ համարում մյուս կողմի բերած «դու մասնագետ չես» փաստարկը: 
Ինքս մի քանի հոգու ճանաչում եմ, ովքեր թեև բարձրագույն կրթություն չունեն, բայց էնքան գիտելիքներ ունեն առնվազն հինգ մասնագիտությամբ, որ ամեն «մասնագետ» կնախանձեր:
Եվ իհարկե մարդիկ գիտեմ, ովքեր ունեն բարձրագույն կրթություն մի մասնագիտությամբ, բայց շատ խորացված գիտելիքներ ունեն նաև այլ ոլորտներում, ինչը իրենց լրիվ հավասար դիրքի մեջ է դնում այդ ոլորտում ակադեմիական կրթություն ստացած մարդկանց հետ:

Աշխատանք գտնելու հարցում, իհարկե աշխարհը դեռ սիրում է նայել «թղթերին», բայց հիմա նաև տենդենց կա նայելու նախկինում կատարած աշխատանքին, պրոյեկտներին, ինչը կարծում եմ, թույլ է տալիս մարդկանց, ովքեր «դիպլոմ» չունեն, բայց ունեն կատարած աշխատանք, նույնպես գտնել աշխատանք ինքնակրթության արդյունքում մասնագիտացած ոլորտում:

Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք: 
Համաձայն ե՞ք հետս, թե ի վերջ ակադեմիական կրթությանը ոչ մի բան չի հասնի: Կամ գոնե կա՞ն ոլորտներ, որտեղ ինքնակրթությւոնը բավարար լինել չի կարող:

----------

E-la Via (27.04.2014), Jarre (22.04.2014), Vardik! (22.04.2014), Աթեիստ (22.04.2014), Ուլուանա (22.04.2014)

----------


## keyboard

Համաձայն եմ, որ ամեն ինչ կարելի ա ինքնուրույն սովորել, էդ թղթերին նայելու տենդենցն էլ կանցնի ժամանակին կարծում եմ:
Մի տեղ աշխատում էի նախկինում, նենց ստացվեց, որ նոր աշխատողի ընդունման հարցազրույցը ես պիտի անցկացնեի ու կարծիք հայտնեյի նրա գիտելիքների մասին:
Խոսեցինք, ասեց որ տնտ. համալսարաննա ավարտել, աուդիտոր ա ինչ ա, բայց դե ես լրիվ ուրիշ ՏՏ ոլորտի հարցազրույց պետք է անեի ու անկեղծ զարմացա ու խոստովանում եմ, որ ինքը ինձնից շատ բան գիտեր էդ ոլորտի ու կոնկրետ էդ մասնագիտության հետ կապված, ոգևորված շեֆին ասեցի, որ ընդունեն, ընդ որում, ասացի որ երկար սպասված բաժնի պետի արժանի թեկնածու ա, դե էդ արդեն շատ հետոյի համար, բայց արի ու տես, որ կրթության պատճառով, որ տեխնիկական չէր, շեֆը մերժեց, բայց հաստատ շատ բան կորցրեց:

----------

E-la Via (27.04.2014), ivy (22.04.2014), Mephistopheles (22.04.2014), Աթեիստ (22.04.2014)

----------


## keyboard

Հա մի բան էլ ասեմ, որ հիմնական շեշտը իմ կարծիքով պրակտիկան ա, գործնական շփումը կոնկրետ ոլորտի մեջ, այսինքն՝ նկատի ունեմ, որ կրթություն չստացած մարդուն, նկատի ունեմ համալսարանական կրթություն, հնարավորություն չի տրվի ասենք բժշկական վիրահատություն անել կամ մասնակցել, իսկ էդ արդեն կարա խոսի նրա մասին, որ գոնե էդ բանի համար պետք ա կադեմիականը կամ ասենք ծրագրավորողին, եթե կրթություն չունի, միանգամից լուրջ ծրագրի մոտ չեն թողնի, այ էդ պրակտիկայի խնդիրն ա մնում իմ կարծիքով :Think:

----------

E-la Via (27.04.2014), ivy (22.04.2014), Աթեիստ (22.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Հա մի բան էլ ասեմ, որ հիմնական շեշտը իմ կարծիքով պրակտիկան ա, գործնական շփումը կոնկրետ ոլորտի մեջ, այսինքն՝ նկատի ունեմ, որ կրթություն չստացած մարդուն, նկատի ունեմ համալսարանական կրթություն, հնարավորություն չի տրվի ասենք բժշկական վիրահատություն անել կամ մասնակցել, իսկ էդ արդեն կարա խոսի նրա մասին, որ գոնե էդ բանի համար պետք ա կադեմիականը կամ ասենք ծրագրավորողին, եթե կրթություն չունի, միանգամից լուրջ ծրագրի մոտ չեն թողնի, այ էդ պրակտիկայի խնդիրն ա մնում իմ կարծիքով


Հա, էդ կա, ես էլ էի մտածել:

----------


## impression

անձամբ իմ դեպքը պատմեմ, հետո կարծիքս կասեմ.

դպրոցից խրոնիկ ալերգիա ունեի, ու չէի գնում, տարիներով չէի գնում դպրոց: դրա փոխարեն տանը սովորում էի դպրոցական ծրագիրը, գժի պես կարդում էի, ավարտեցի որպես դպրոցի լավագույն սաներից մեկը: 
համալսարանում կողքից նյութեր վերցնելն ու մենակ դասախոսի տվածով չբավարարվելն արդեն սովորություն էր դարձել, ես կամ ֆրանսիական դեսպանատան գրադարանում էի կարդում, կամ Իսահակյանի գրադարանից էի գրքեր վերցնում, ընդ որում էնպիսի արագությամբ, որ մի օր գրադարանավարուհին հարցրեց՝ կներեք, դուք կարդում ե՞ք, թե՞ նկարներն եք նայում, վերադարձնում  :LOL: , կամ էլ ամերիկյանի գրադարանում էի կրծում «գիտության գրանիտը»  :Jpit:  

ես համոզված եմ մի բանում, որ մենք երբեք լրիվ չենք վերցնում էն, ինչ տալիս են մեզ ուսման ժամանակ, այսինքն եթե մեզ տալիս են ֆուլ ծրագիր, որից մենք վերցնում ենք ասենք թե յոթանասուն տոկոսը, որտև մնացած մասը պատրաստ չենք, դասից ենք փախնում, հավես չունենք, հիվանդ ենք և այլն, ապա ինքնակրթությունը դառնում ա լավագույն այլընտրանքը կրթությունդ շատ ավելի լիարժեք դրաձնելու, քան երբևէ կստանայիր որևէ ծրագրից: 

ինչպես ասում էր մեր դասախոսներից մեկը՝ ձեր լավագույն ընկեՎը պետք է լինի գիՎքը, գիՎքը և կՎկին գիՎքը  :Smile:  

ինչ վերաբերում է այսօրվան, ապա ինֆորմացիայի նման հասանելիության պայմաններում շատ ավելի հեշտ ա ինքնակրթվելը, էլ պետք չի ստրեսս տանել, թե չես հասցրել գիրքը վերջացնել, բայց արդեն պետք ա վերադարձնել գրադարան, քանի որ ժամկետը վերջանում է, պետք չի հասնել գրադարան ընդհանրապես, նստիր տանը, միացրու կախարդական պատուհանը ու նայիր աշխարհին, դարձիր ինչ ուզում ես: 

բայց նաև համարում եմ, որ նման հասանելիությունը ինֆորմացիայի նաև շատ վնասակար կարող ա լինել, որտև մարդու մեջ միշտ էլ նստած ա մութ կողմը, որը առիթ ա փնտրում դուրս գալու համար: նենց որ, ես չեմ զարմանում, որ հիմա ավելի ու ավելի են շատանում մանյակները, հոգեկան նորանոր շեղումներն ու նման վատ բաները: բայց սա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ օպերայից ա:

----------

E-la Via (27.04.2014), ivy (22.04.2014), Katka (23.04.2014), Vardik! (22.04.2014), Աթեիստ (22.04.2014), Ուլուանա (22.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (22.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

Լիլ, սաղ հասկացա, մենակ չհասկացա՝ ոնց ես հաջողացրել տարիներով դպրոց չգնալ ու առանց պրոբլեմի ավարտել: Դա փաստորեն հնարավոր բան է, հա՞:

----------


## keyboard

> Լիլ, սաղ հասկացա, մենակ չհասկացա՝ ոնց ես հաջողացրել տարիներով դպրոց չգնալ ու առանց պրոբլեմի ավարտել: Դա փաստորեն հրանավոր բան է, հա՞:


Հա, ես էլ եմ տենց ավարտել   :LOL:

----------


## impression

հա, մենակ քառորդներից առաջ էի գնում, ամեն դասից մի բան պատասխանում, գնահատական ունենում, որն էլ դառնում էր քառորդի գնահատականը

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինքնակրթության հարցի շուրջ ես շատ եմ մտածել, դեռ մինչև էս թեմայի առաջացումը: Հետո որ թեման ստեղծվեց, ուրախացա, մտածեցի՝ գրառում կանեմ, ու մոռացա...
> Հիմա հիշեցի պատահաբար 
> 
> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է՝ արդյո՞ք ինքնակրթությունը կարող է փոխարինել ակադեմիական կրթությունը: Իմ կարծիքով, էսօր դա լրիվ հնարավոր բան է:
> Ու հեչ անպայման չի մարդ տվյալ դիսցիպլինան ԲՈՒՀ-ում սովորած լինի՝ դրա մասնագետը լինելու համար: Չկա մի բան, որ մարդ հիմա ինքնուրույն սովորել չկարողանա:
> Դրա համար, ցանկացած թեմայով ցանկացած մարդու հետ վիճելու դեպքում, լրիվ անբավարար եմ համարում մյուս կողմի բերած «դու մասնագետ չես» փաստարկը: 
> Ինքս մի քանի հոգու ճանաչում եմ, ովքեր թեև բարձրագույն կրթություն չունեն, բայց էնքան գիտելիքներ ունեն առնվազն հինգ մասնագիտությամբ, որ ամեն «մասնագետ» կնախանձեր:
> Եվ իհարկե մարդիկ գիտեմ, ովքեր ունեն բարձրագույն կրթություն մի մասնագիտությամբ, բայց շատ խորացված գիտելիքներ ունեն նաև այլ ոլորտներում, ինչը իրենց լրիվ հավասար դիրքի մեջ է դնում այդ ոլորտում ակադեմիական կրթություն ստացած մարդկանց հետ:
> 
> ...


Այվի ջան, արի սկսենք էն բանից որ դու հաստատ թույլ չես տա որ քեզ վիրահատի մեկը որը "չնայած ինքնուս ա, բայց շատ լավ գիտի իր գործը"… սա իհարկե ծայրահեղ մոտեցում ա, բայց լավ պատկերացում տալիս ա թե ինչ ա նշանակում ինքնուս լինելը…

կարճ ասեմ… բացարձակապես և 1000% դեմ եմ միայն ինքնուս լինելուն… չկա տենց բան ու չի լինի… անհնա ա ու դելետանտություն ա նման ձևով մտածելը…

մասնագիտություններն ընդհանրապես կազմված են լինում մի քանի այլ մասնագիտոթյուններից, գիտություններից ու դիսցիպլինաներից… կրթական համակարգը  տարիներ ու տասնամյակներ շարունակ կարգավորում ու կանոնակարգում ա թե որ մասնագիտության համար ինչ դիսցիպլինա, գիտություն ու առարկա ա պետք ու ինչ չափով… և դա լինում ա շարունակական նորացման մեջ… ուսումնական ծրագրերը հիմնվախ են էդ ուսումնասիրությունների ու փորձերի վրա… դրան էլ գումարած դպրոցական՝ ուսումնական միջավայրը մեծ դեր ա խաղում ուսանողի ու մասնագետի կրթության մեջ… ուսանողներն իրարից էլ են սովորում… 

մեկուսացած ինքնուսը զրկված ա էս ամեն ինչից ու ըստ էության ինքն ա որոշում թե ինչն ա կարևոր իր մասնագիտության կամ տվյալ ոլորտի համար… իսկ ես մեծ կասկածներ ունեմ դրա վրա… 

ինքնուս մարդը միշտ էլ պիտի լինի, բայց համալսարանները պարտադիր են… դրանք սովորեցնում են թե ինչպես սովորել, որը բարդ պրոցես ա…

----------

E-la Via (27.04.2014), impression (22.04.2014), ivy (22.04.2014), Katka (23.04.2014), Lílium (22.04.2014), Vardik! (22.04.2014), Աթեիստ (22.04.2014), Արևհատիկ (24.05.2014), Մ Մ (22.04.2014), Ներսես_AM (22.04.2014), Ուլուանա (22.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (22.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Պահո՜, ես ոնց որ թե Մեֆի հետ համաձայն եմ: Ինքը սաղ ասեց, մի երկու բան էլ իմ կողմից:
Կարծում եմ՝ ինքնակրթությունը լավ բան ա, բայց երբեք չի կարող փոխարինել ակադեմիական կրթությանը, ինչքան էլ տվյալ բուհը հիմնված լինի ուսանողի ինքնուրույնության վրա: 
Բժիշկների օրինակը մի քանի անգամ բերվեց: Էստեղ մենակ վիրահատողը չի ու մենակ փորձը չի: Բժիշկ դառնալու համար 60-ից ավելի առարկաներ են անցնում մարդիկ (դեռ փորձը հանած), ու էդ առարկաներից շատերը շատ խիստ հերթականությամբ են: Ասենք, եթե դու օրգանական քիմիա չգիտես, կենսաքիմիան չես հասկանա: Եթե կենսաքիմիա ու ֆիզիոլոգիա չգիտես, դեղաբանությունը չես հասկանա: Եթե դեղաբանություն չգիտես, կլինիկական առարկաներից ոչ մեկը չես կարող նորմալ իմանալ: Իսկ ինքնուսները սովորաբար միանգամից կլինիկական առարկաներն են կարդացած լինում, որովհետև դրանք առաջին հայացքից ամենահեշտն ու հասկանալին են: Ու երբ իրենց հետ բանավեճի մեջ ես մտնում, մեկ ա, իրանք կենսաքիմիա ու դեղաբանություն չգիտեն, հետևաբար խորությամբ չեն պատկերացնում ոլորտը, հետևաբար չեն կարող դեղերը ճիշտ նշանակել ու ճիշտ հետևել արդյունքներին:

Մի խոսքով, ակադեմիան առաջին հերթին համակարգում ա ձեռք բերած գիտելիքը կամ էդ գիտելիքը համակարգված ա տալիս, ինչը երբեք չի անում ինքնակրթությունը. դու չես նստում, սկսում գրքեր կարդալ ու որոշում, որ վեց տարի հետո բժիշկ ես դառնալու: Դու կարդում ես էն, ինչ էդ պահին քեզ հետաքրքրում ա: Էս վայրկյանին դա կարա լինի ներքին հիվանդությունների դասագիրք, հաջորդ վայրկյանին՝ Նիցշե: 

Բացի դրանից, ակադեմիան գնահատման համակարգ ունի. քննություններ, էսսեներ, թեզեր և այլն: Երբ դու մի բանի վրա աշխատում ես, անընդհատ ֆիդբեք ես ստանում, լինի դա գնահատականի, թե մեկնաբանությունների տեսքով: Դրանից դու իմանում ես որ կողմդ է ուժեղ, որը՝ թույլ, ու պետք է ավելի շատ աշխատել: Ինքնակրթության ժամանակ դու դա չես ունենում: Ավելին՝ հաճախ ամեն ինչ շատ լավ իմանալու պատրանք է ստեղծվում:

Ինչ խոսք, ակադեմիայի ներսում ինքնակրթությունը լավ բան ա, այսինքն՝ ձեռք բերել ավելին, քան քեզնից պահանջվում ա: Բժշկականում շատերս էդպես էլ անում էինք. մնալով կառուցվածքի ներսում՝ կարդում էինք լրացուցիչ գրքեր, որոնք ոչ ոք մեզնից չէր պահանջում: 

Ու ընդհանրապես ինքնակրթությունը լավ բան ա, եթե հավակնություն չունի մասնագիտություն դառնալու: Չնայած հա, գուցե որոշ մասնագիտություններ (օրինակ՝ ծրագրավորում) հնարավոր ա ինքնակրթությամբ ձեռք բերել, բայց մեծ մասամբ, կարծում եմ, էնքան էլ չէ: Ինքնակրթությունը լավ ա ընդհանուր գիտելիքների ավելացման, «ավելի զարգացած մարդ» լինելու համար:

----------

E-la Via (27.04.2014), Freeman (28.04.2014), ivy (22.04.2014), Lílium (22.04.2014), Mephistopheles (22.04.2014), Vardik! (22.04.2014), Աթեիստ (22.04.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Իսկ ես պտի Մեֆին ու Բյուրին հակառակվեմ ։)
Էսօր նույնիսկ բժշկական համալսարանի դեպքում գործում ա ինքնակրթությունը։ Ախպերս ատամնաբույժ ա, ինստիտուտում հասել էին ինչ ոպրակտիկ առարկայի, դասախոսը ուսանողներին նստեցնում էր մի սենյակում, հիվանդներին տանում, կողքի սենյակում բուժում ու «արդարանում», թե «դուք ինձ պոտենցիալ մրցակից եք, հո չեմ դնելու սովորեցնեմ», արդյունքում ախպերս ատամ բուժելը սովորեց բանակում, զինվորների վրա, ու հետո ընկերոջ ատամնաբուժարանում՝ ծանոթ-բարեկամների վրա։
Էսօր արդեն Արմավիրում մարդը լավ էլ անուն ունի։

Իսկ ես նույն համալսարանում անցել եմ 8 տարբեր քիմիա, որոնցից եթե ռեալ պետք էլ գա, ամենաշատը 2-ը։ Ու էլի կողքից լիքը առարկաներ, Բյուրի ասած «ավելի զարգացած մարդ» լինելու համար, այդ թվում մեղվաբուԾություն, որի «դասավանդողը» («գիրքը» վրեքները նաղդողը) ռեկտորի մոտիկ եզի գլուխ բիձա էր։ Ու էլի լիքը տենց առարկաներ։

Էսօր Հայաստանում նույնիսկ լավ վիրաբույժ հանգիստ կարելի ա դառնալ կոշկակարի ու վարսավիրի նման՝ վարպետի մոտ պրակտիկա ձեռք բերելով։

----------

ivy (22.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արտ, էդ բանակում սովորածը պրակտիկայի ընթացքում սովորած ա, ինքնակրթություն չի, իսկ դա մեր կրթական համակարգի թերություններից ա, որ պրակտիկ գիտելիքներ շատ քիչ ա տալիս, դրանք ավելի շատ ձեռք են բերվում աշխատանքի ընթացքում: Բայց էդ պրակտիկ գիտելիքները շատ դեպքերում զրո են, եթե ամուր տեսական հիմք չունեն:

Այ հենց դրա համար էսօրվա վիրաբույժները կոշկակար են, ոչ թե բժիշկ, որովհետև կարող ա իրենք շատ լավ կտրում-կարում են, բայց բժշկությունից բացարձակապես խաբար չեն. չսովորելու արդյունք ա:

----------

ivy (22.04.2014), Lílium (23.04.2014), Mephistopheles (22.04.2014), Vaio (22.04.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> Էսօր Հայաստանում նույնիսկ լավ վիրաբույժ հանգիստ կարելի ա դառնալ կոշկակարի ու վարսավիրի նման՝ վարպետի մոտ պրակտիկա ձեռք բերելով։


 Պրակտիկան հնարավորություն ա տալիս մեխանիկորեն կատարել ձեռքի գործ` արհեստ: Բայց եթե հետվիրահատական կամ ներվիրահատական բարդություն եղավ` այ հենց ստեղա, որ լավ վիրաբույժը տարբերվումա վատից:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինքնակրթությունն իհարկե շատ լավ բան է, բայց այն երբեք լիովին չի փոխարինի ակադեմիային, որովհետև ակադեմիական կրթությունը միայն գիրք կարդալով չի սահմանափակվում: Կրթական միջավայրը, նեթվորքինգը, թիմային աշխատանքը, անալիտիկ մտածելակերպի զարգացումը, դասախոսների ու համակուրսեցիների ֆիդբեքները երբեմն շատ ավելի կարևոր են, քան չոր գիտելիքներ ձեռք բերելը:

Ոչ միշտ, բայց երբեմն ինքնակրթությունը նմանեցնում եմ առանց քարտեզի ու լապտերի մութ լաբիրինթոսում ելքը փնտրելու հետ  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Մի հատ էլ շատ լավ լուր բոլոր ինքնակրթությամբ զբաղվել ցանկացողների համար: Աշխարհի թերևս ամենահայտնի պոլիտեխնիկ ինստիտուտը՝ MIT-ն իր բոլոր կուրսային մատերիալները անվճար տեղադրել է իր սայթում:  :Smile:

----------

Lílium (23.04.2014), Mephistopheles (22.04.2014), Արևհատիկ (24.05.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

մի բան էլ կա… մասնագիտություն ձեռք բերելն ու կրթություն ստանալը սրանք նույն բաները չեն…

----------

ivy (26.04.2014), Katka (23.04.2014), Lílium (23.04.2014), Vardik! (27.04.2014), Աթեիստ (22.04.2014), Արևհատիկ (24.05.2014), Ռուֆուս (22.04.2014)

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

Ինչ որ բանի հասնելու լավագույն միջոցը, ճիշտ ճանապարհը որն է? մեկը թե սուտ ա սախ բախտի բան ա, մյուսը դիմել ԽԾԲ միջոցներին /խնամի ծանոթթ բարեկամ/,, բերանիցս թռավ.- ինքնակրթությամբ զբաղվելը: Բատինկաներովս մտա աչքը :Blush:  

լավ թեմա է..

----------


## ivy

> Ինչ որ բանի հասնելու լավագույն միջոցը, ճիշտ ճանապարհը որն է? մեկը թե սուտ ա սախ բախտի բան ա, մյուսը դիմել ԽԾԲ միջոցներին /խնամի ծանոթթ բարեկամ/,, բերանիցս թռավ.- ինքնակրթությամբ զբաղվելը: Բատինկաներովս մտա աչքը 
> 
> լավ թեմա է..


Սա ինչ էր նշանակում  :Unsure:

----------

Mephistopheles (27.04.2014), Աթեիստ (28.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (27.04.2014)

----------


## Morg

Ձեր կարծիքով հնարավոր է ինքնակրթության միջոցով սովորել ցանցային ադմինիստրատորի մասնագիտությունը, եթե  պրակտիկ կիրառելու հնարավորություն էլ կա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ձեր կարծիքով հնարավոր է ինքնակրթության միջոցով սովորել ցանցային ադմինիստրատորի մասնագիտությունը, եթե  պրակտիկ կիրառելու հնարավորություն էլ կա:


Այո, հանգիստ:

----------

Morg (29.04.2014)

----------


## NunYA

*Ինքնակրթությունը   զարգացնում  է  մարդուն  և  նույնիս  դարձնում  ավելի  ինքնուրույին, մենք  ինքներս ենք   փորձում  գտնել  մեր  հարցերի  պատասխանները ու  փնտրտուքների  ճանապարհին  շատ  բան  ենք սովորում*:  :Smile:

----------

ivy (29.04.2014)

----------

